# What are your favorite harpsichord pieces?



## Jordan Workman

What are your favorite harpsichord pieces?


----------



## Jordan Workman

Can someone answer this?


----------



## Bulldog

Louis Couperin - Suite in D major


----------



## erki

György Ligeti: Continuum (1968)


----------



## Taplow

Bach: Italian Concerto, BWV 971


----------



## Dorsetmike

Couperin les barricades mysterieuses


----------



## joen_cph

I prefer 20th century concertante works - 

Martinu - Concerto
Kokkonen - Durch ein Spiegel
Poulenc - Concert Champetre

and to a lesser extent,
Xenakis, Komboi (chamber music)
Penderecki - Partita.


----------



## Josquin13

I. J.S. Bach is at the top of my list:

--6 Partitas, played by Pascal Dubreuil: 




--6 French Suites, either played by Bob van Asperen, Gustav Leonhardt, or Blandine Rannou:









--6 English Suites, and I enjoy Suites 2 & 3, but they're all wonderful, & particularly when played by Christophe Rousset, who is great in these works:





--Goldberg Variations, played by Pascal Dubreuil: 




--The Well-Tempered Clavier, Books 1 & 2--I've most liked the sets by Pieter-Jan Belder, Bob van Asperen, Leon Berben, and Peter Watchorn (for his alternative tuning)--each for different reasons, & am hoping that Christian Rieger and Pascal Dubreuil will record WTC sets in the near future:


















--Two & Three part Inventions: 



--Italian Concerto: 



--Harpsichord Concertos: 



--The Musical Offering: 



--The Art of the Fugue, which is exceptionally well played by Christian Rieger; however, I can't find Rieger's recording on You Tube, so here's a sampling of Fabio Bonizzoni's recording, which is excellent, too: 



. The old recording by Gustav Leonhardt is good, as well: 



--6 Violin Sonatas--These 6 sonatas contain some of Bach's most beautiful and imaginative writing for the harpsichord, IMO: Here they are played exceptionally well by violinist Pablo Valetti & harpsichordist Celine Frisch: 



.

II. Georg Frideric Handel:

8 Keyboard Suites--I've liked Ottavio Dantone, Ludiger Remy, Bob van Asperen, Scott Ross, & Sophie Yates in this repertory, but can only find Remy's complete set on YT: 




I particularly like the Suite No. 5, HMV 430 "The Harmonious Blacksmith": 




I also enjoy the Minuet in G Minor from the Suite No. 1 (which Wilhelm Kempff arranged for the piano):









& the Passacaille from Suite no. 7 in G Minor, which is another favorite suite: 
Here played by Ottavio Dantone: 



Here played by Bob van Asperen: 



& here is the entire Suite no. 7 played by Dantone: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-m0AK8-avw; as well as played by Ludiger Remy: 




III. Jean-Philippe Rameau:

Pieces de Clavecin en Concerts: I particularly like the 1st concert, but they're all wonderful. I've most liked Blandine Rannou & co.'s recording of them--which isn't on YT, but Rousset & co., and Pinnock & co. are excellent, too: 









Pieces de clavecin: I particularly like Rameau's 1724 & 1728 Pieces de clavecin, and again, have most enjoyed Blandine Rannou in these pieces:










IV. Domenico Scarlatti--It's difficult to single out only a few sonatas, as they're all masterworks and Scarlatti wrote 555 of them! But if pressed to choose, I'd say that pianist Dubravka Tomsic has chosen a wonderful selection of 13 sonatas for her CD (see the link below the link for information on which sonatas she plays): 



. There's also an excellent selection of sonatas on an Erato CD drawn from Scott Ross's complete Scarlatti survey, entitled "Les Belles Sonatas" (see my link below). I've most liked Pierre Hantai in this repertory, along with Ross, Pieter-Jan Belder, and Fabio Bonizzoni:

Pierre Hantai:

Sonata, K. 27: 



Sonata, K. 531: 



22 Sonatas: 



https://www.amazon.com/Scarlatti-D-...antai+scarlatti&qid=1604947095&s=music&sr=1-2

Scott Ross:





This CD makes a very good 'starter' recording: https://www.amazon.com/Scarlatti-Be...+ross+scarlatti&qid=1604946865&s=music&sr=1-3
Plus, this is a well selected 3 CD anthology of Scarlatti sonatas, if you don't wish to buy the complete box set of all 555: https://www.amazon.com/Scarlatti-An...+ross+scarlatti&qid=1604946865&s=music&sr=1-5

I also enjoy this single disc of Scarlatti's last sonatas, played by Fabio Bonizzoni:





https://www.amazon.com/Scarlatti-La...zzoni+scarlatti&qid=1604947125&s=music&sr=1-1
https://www.amazon.com/Last-Sonatas...zzoni+scarlatti&qid=1604947125&s=music&sr=1-2

V. François Couperin:

--Premier Livre de pieces de clavecin
--Second Livre de pieces de clavecin
--Troisieme Livre de pieces de clavecin
--Quatrieme Livre de pieces de clavecin

I've most liked harpsichordist Blandine Verlet in this music, but Kenneth Gilbert & Christophe Rousset are excellent too: 




VI. Louis Couperin:

Les Pieces de Clavessin, played by Blandine Verlet: 




VII. If you'll count the virginals played in Elizabethan England--which is a smaller form of the harpsichord, I'd also mention the wonderful keyboard works by William Byrd, Thomas Tomkins, Orlando Gibbons, and John Bull. Although today these works are sometimes played on a harpsichord, as well. I've most liked Bertrand Cuiller, Davitt Moroney, Aapo Hakkinen, Gustav Leonhardt, Christopher Hogwood, and Colin Tilney in this music, and most recently, Catalina Vicens:










I particularly enjoy all the works on this CD--taken from "Mr. Tomkins, Lessons of Worthe", a compilation assembled by the composer Thomas Tomkins: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8000997--mr-tomkins-his-lessons-of-worthe.

--"Parthenia" is another excellent compilation set, here played by Colin Tilney: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY4XBjm6eN8; however, Catalina Vicens has made a fine recent recording, as well: 




--William Byrd's "My Ladye Nevells Booke", played by Christopher Hogwood:
Munsers Almaine: 



Hugh Ashtons Grownde: 



Oui Passe: For My Ladye Nevell: 




--& from the Fitzwilliam Virginal Book, Giovanni Picchi's Toccata, here beautifully played by Catalina Vicens: 




There's also the English harpsichord works by Henry Purcell, which I've yet to explore myself.

VIII. Matthias Weckmann, I've liked Weckmann's works for harpsichord on the following album by Jan Katzsche--which also features one of the finest sounding harpsichords I've ever heard on record: 



.

IX. Girolamo Frescobaldi--Toccatas & Partitas, played by Fabio Bonizzoni: 




I've also liked the recordings by Francesco Cera: 




X, Antonio Soler: I like many of Soler's sonatas (who was a student of Scarlatti), but one favorite is Sonata no. 42, here played by Bob van Asperen: 



. Sonata 60b is a lot fun, too: 




That should keep you busy for awhile...


----------



## Bourdon

Josquin13 said:


> I. J.S. Bach is at the top of my list:
> 
> --6 Partitas, played by Pascal Dubreuil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --6 French Suites, either played by Bob van Asperen, Gustav Leonhardt, or Blandine Rannou:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --6 English Suites, and I enjoy Suites 2 & 3, but they're all wonderful, & particularly when played by Christophe Rousset, who is great in these works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Goldberg Variations, played by Pascal Dubreuil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --The Well-Tempered Clavier, Books 1 & 2--I've most liked the sets by Pieter-Jan Belder, Bob van Asperen, Leon Berben, and Peter Watchorn (for his alternative tuning)--each for different reasons, & am hoping that Christian Rieger and Pascal Dubreuil will record WTC sets in the near future:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --Two & Three part Inventions:
> 
> 
> 
> --Italian Concerto:
> 
> 
> 
> --Harpsichord Concertos:
> 
> 
> 
> --The Musical Offering:
> 
> 
> 
> --The Art of the Fugue, which is exceptionally well played by Christian Rieger; however, I can't find Rieger's recording on You Tube, so here's a sampling of Fabio Bonizzoni's recording, which is excellent, too:
> 
> 
> 
> . The old recording by Gustav Leonhardt is good, as well:
> 
> 
> 
> --6 Violin Sonatas--These 6 sonatas contain some of Bach's most beautiful and imaginative writing for the harpsichord, IMO: Here they are played exceptionally well by violinist Pablo Valetti & harpsichordist Celine Frisch:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> II. Georg Frideric Handel:
> 
> 8 Keyboard Suites--I've liked Ottavio Dantone, Ludiger Remy, Bob van Asperen, Scott Ross, & Sophie Yates in this repertory, but can only find Remy's complete set on YT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I particularly like the Suite No. 5, HMV 430 "The Harmonious Blacksmith":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also enjoy the Minuet in G Minor from the Suite No. 1 (which Wilhelm Kempff arranged for the piano):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & the Passacaille from Suite no. 7 in G Minor, which is another favorite suite:
> Here played by Ottavio Dantone:
> 
> 
> 
> Here played by Bob van Asperen:
> 
> 
> 
> & here is the entire Suite no. 7 played by Dantone: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-m0AK8-avw; as well as played by Ludiger Remy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> III. Jean-Philippe Rameau:
> 
> Pieces de Clavecin en Concerts: I particularly like the 1st concert, but they're all wonderful. I've most liked Blandine Rannou & co.'s recording of them--which isn't on YT, but Rousset & co., and Pinnock & co. are excellent, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pieces de clavecin: I particularly like Rameau's 1724 & 1728 Pieces de clavecin, and again, have most enjoyed Blandine Rannou in these pieces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IV. Domenico Scarlatti--It's difficult to single out only a few sonatas, as they're all masterworks and Scarlatti wrote 555 of them! But if pressed to choose, I'd say that pianist Dubravka Tomsic has chosen a wonderful selection of 13 sonatas for her CD (see the link below the link for information on which sonatas she plays):
> 
> 
> 
> . There's also an excellent selection of sonatas on an Erato CD drawn from Scott Ross's complete Scarlatti survey, entitled "Les Belles Sonatas" (see my link below). I've most liked Pierre Hantai in this repertory, along with Ross, Pieter-Jan Belder, and Fabio Bonizzoni:
> 
> Pierre Hantai:
> 
> Sonata, K. 27:
> 
> 
> 
> Sonata, K. 531:
> 
> 
> 
> 22 Sonatas:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Scarlatti-D-...antai+scarlatti&qid=1604947095&s=music&sr=1-2
> 
> Scott Ross:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This CD makes a very good 'starter' recording: https://www.amazon.com/Scarlatti-Be...+ross+scarlatti&qid=1604946865&s=music&sr=1-3
> Plus, this is a well selected 3 CD anthology of Scarlatti sonatas, if you don't wish to buy the complete box set of all 555: https://www.amazon.com/Scarlatti-An...+ross+scarlatti&qid=1604946865&s=music&sr=1-5
> 
> I also enjoy this single disc of Scarlatti's last sonatas, played by Fabio Bonizzoni:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Scarlatti-La...zzoni+scarlatti&qid=1604947125&s=music&sr=1-1
> https://www.amazon.com/Last-Sonatas...zzoni+scarlatti&qid=1604947125&s=music&sr=1-2
> 
> V. François Couperin:
> 
> --Premier Livre de pieces de clavecin
> --Second Livre de pieces de clavecin
> --Troisieme Livre de pieces de clavecin
> --Quatrieme Livre de pieces de clavecin
> 
> I've most liked harpsichordist Blandine Verlet in this music, but Kenneth Gilbert & Christophe Rousset are excellent too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VI. Louis Couperin:
> 
> Les Pieces de Clavessin, played by Blandine Verlet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VII. If you'll count the virginals played in Elizabethan England--which is a smaller form of the harpsichord, I'd also mention the wonderful keyboard works by William Byrd, Thomas Tomkins, Orlando Gibbons, and John Bull. Although today these works are sometimes played on a harpsichord, as well. I've most liked Bertrand Cuiller, Davitt Moroney, Aapo Hakkinen, Gustav Leonhardt, Christopher Hogwood, and Colin Tilney in this music, and most recently, Catalina Vicens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I particularly enjoy all the works on this CD--taken from "Mr. Tomkins, Lessons of Worthe", a compilation assembled by the composer Thomas Tomkins: https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8000997--mr-tomkins-his-lessons-of-worthe.
> 
> --"Parthenia" is another excellent compilation set, here played by Colin Tilney: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY4XBjm6eN8; however, Catalina Vicens has made a fine recent recording, as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --William Byrd's "My Ladye Nevells Booke", played by Christopher Hogwood:
> Munsers Almaine:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugh Ashtons Grownde:
> 
> 
> 
> Oui Passe: For My Ladye Nevell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --& from the Fitzwilliam Virginal Book, Giovanni Picchi's Toccata, here beautifully played by Catalina Vicens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also the English harpsichord works by Henry Purcell, which I've yet to explore myself.
> 
> VIII. Matthias Weckmann, I've liked Weckmann's works for harpsichord on the following album by Jan Katzsche--which also features one of the finest sounding harpsichords I've ever heard on record:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> IX. Girolamo Frescobaldi--Toccatas & Partitas, played by Fabio Bonizzoni:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also liked the recordings by Francesco Cera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X, Antonio Soler: I like many of Soler's sonatas (who was a student of Scarlatti), but one favorite is Sonata no. 42, here played by Bob van Asperen:
> 
> 
> 
> . Sonata 60b is a lot fun, too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should keep you busy for awhile...


Very Nice,I like to look at Blandine Rannou and the French suites,I think it's time to look further
than Leonhardt who is still my first choice.
Bach is also on top of my list as welk.


----------



## Dorsetmike

I quite like Scarlatti too, especially Elaine Comparone playing - does anyone else play standing?


----------



## joen_cph

Dorsetmike said:


> I quite like Scarlatti too, especially Elaine Comparone playing - does anyone else play standing?


Thank you, that's very good indeed, didn't know her.


----------



## chu42




----------



## SanAntone

*John Cage* : _HPSCHD_ - sometimes

*De Falla* - Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin and Cello

*Scarlatti *- keyboard sonatas - any

*Couperin* - Pièces de Clavecin - all

*Bach* - Goldberg Variations; WTC


----------



## MusicInTheAir

Bach: Italian Concerto (Scott Ross. Although if one wants to hear a special performance on the piano, I'd point them to Rudolf Serkin's on, I think, Pearl)
Bach: Partitas (prefer Pinnock's second traversal)
Bach: English Suites
Rameau: Scott Ross (why this set hasn't been on CD, at least in the recent past, is beyond me. One of the great recordings of harpsichord music)
Couperin: Rousset is fine.
Scarlatti: Ross
L. Couperin: Leonhardt (there was a Philips CD containing harpsichord music by several from the Couperin family)
Francaix: Harpsichord Concerto with the composer at the harpsichord
Poulenc: Harpsichord Concerto
JS & CPE Bach Harpsichord Concerti: Leonhardt.


----------



## Vasks

Cute piece by Alec Templeton


----------



## joen_cph

Vasks said:


> Cute piece by Alec Templeton


Refreshing.

A digression, but here's a rare example of soloist harpsichord use in rock music (1968; it's not a cimbalom, or a synthesizer):


----------

